# Rescued a Baby Pigeon from being eaten alive by Magpies



## stagecrewjenni (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm a little lazy and will Copy and Paste the email I sent to the Edmonton humane society (Edmonton, Alberta, Canada).


I'll start wit the questions and you can pick and choose what you want to read of the back story



* anything and everything - how do I take care of a baby pigeon?
* is it possible to keep her? what would I need to do in order to do that. And, could she be brought to the humane society or elsewhere if I can't? Does one typically have the bird dropped off or picked up? (I don't drive)
* it sound like her inside make the noise of water falling on cardboard..but shes not going to the bathroom.. what is this?
* how can I make her comfortable and trust me
* whats the best way to feed her? do you know of any pet stores that supply baby pigeon/bird items?
* is there any noises/music that will make he/she more comfortable? I made a video of her and as i was watching it he/she could hear itself and tried to talk to the noise.
* anything you think I'm missing?




Around 5:35 yesterday morning (Sunday the 8th) I found two baby pigeons on the high level bridge surrounded by a few magpies who were trying to eat them (the other baby was already eaten). This one was cuddled up beside the dead one and looked like he'd been pecked at a couple times.

I took him home and have him in my little tool box with lots of ripped up shirt and boxers. Mostly I keep him in a secure darkish place under a shelf in her box. One of my house mates grew up on a bird farm (although she is in Vancouver right now) so I've been getting some advice from her. Ive learned dairy is BAD (i gave her some cream yesterday but she seems fine today). Another house mate and I eventually learned how to force feed her some worm bits and I've been dropping water on her beak and that she drinks, and sometimes drop the water into her mouth (i have an eye dropper)

I'm not actually sure that she's a female.. she just appears to not have anything but a bum, and according to this method i found posted that involves holding a magnet on a string over the birds back..shes a female (if that works at all....)

Shes a handful (literally), and still has some of her yellow fuzz - in fact maybe I should send a picture.Take a look in my profile- I've added a few webcam pictures to my album.


Sorry for such a long post...

thanks for your help!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Welcome to PT and thank you for rescuing the little baby. I am sorry the sibling had such a horrible death.
Please do not feed worms, pigeons are seed eaters.
Your local pet store might carry baby bird formula, that would be a much better choise. 
We have several Canadian members, hope they will see your post soon.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Pigeon Talk!

How sad  But lucky for this baby - you found her/him!! I didn't know Magpies could/would do this 

Many of your questions might be answered by reading the following post: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html

Hopefully that will get you started (though you're actually already started in the right direction). Warmth is key right now - then hydration/food.

Others will more rescue/rehab experience will be along soon I'm sure


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jenni, welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you so much for rescuing this baby. Please don't feed her any more worms, as pigeons are grain eaters. The best food for her is hand-feeding formula, which is available in most large pet stores. Kaytee Exact is one; there are several other brands. Here's a link to an effective method for feeding young doves and pigeons: http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/165797594SYYRWL
Baby pigeons need to be fed several times a day. Make sure the crop (the large pouchy area in the bird's front) is full but not to the point where the skin is stretched tight. Also be sure the crop empties before feeding more. This baby might be old enough to start picking up seeds on her own. You can sprinkle some cockatiel mix or wild bird seed around and see if she pecks at it. No need to keep her in the dark during the day, either. 

If the little one has any wounds, you could dab a small amount of antibiotic ointment (such as Neosporin) on them. 

The Humane Society here in the U.S. would be unlikely to help pigeons and I suspect it's the same story in Canada. They are a non-native species and aren't offered the same protection as native North American birds. It might be possible to find a rehabber in your area; if you haven't already done so, check under the Resources section of this forum and I will look, too. 

If you successfully finish raising this baby she will likely be too tame to safely release, so you may have a pet or, if you can't keep her, we can hopefully help you find a suitable home for her. Many of our members have pet pigeons that started life as injured or orphaned feral pigeons. They make excellent pets and it's not against the law to keep them.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just took a look at your album and the baby looks pretty young--too young to start eating seed on its own. Pics are a little blurry, but I'd guess it's two weeks of age or less. Also, I didn't find any rehabbers in your area. But perhaps some of our Canadian members can give you some tips on where to find baby bird formula, etc.


----------

